# Bullying



## IanTheCuber (Dec 8, 2011)

I know this thread will probably get locked sooner or later, but oh well.

So most of everyone has seen this movie, right? So, I personally don't get bullied physically. But there are three boys who are always calling me names that refer me to as "girl" or "gay". I have had bullying on my head for 5 years now, and I don't know what to do. I need some serious help, now.

PS-Psychiatrist doesn't count. I have one.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 8, 2011)

I assume this is not happening in school? Or do your teachers/guidance councilor/principal not do anything about it? 

If your state has any anti-bullying laws then...


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 8, 2011)

The teachers are not around. And this does happen in school.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 8, 2011)

Where is it happening?


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Dec 8, 2011)

Call them out on it. Stand up to them and tell them to stop. Talk to one of your teachers about it.There are many things you can do. You just have to DO them.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 8, 2011)

The way i deal with bullies is i fight them or stand up to them
However this can get you in serious trouble but i find i usually get respect from them after the fight.
or i ignore them until they stop since im good at not showing emotion. In some instances i make the bullies feel really stupid but thats usually in class.


----------



## asportking (Dec 8, 2011)

Just try to ignore them, unless you can come up with a really witty retort. Then let 'em have it.


----------



## mdolszak (Dec 8, 2011)

Always remember that it could be worse...think about how lucky you are compared to the less fortunate.

And remember that it will get better. Everyone goes through tough phases of their lives, but they are only temporary.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 8, 2011)

Fighting got me less respect.



asportking said:


> Just try to ignore them, unless you can come up with a really witty retort. Then let 'em have it.


 
The feelings stay, so that's out...


----------



## Mudkip (Dec 8, 2011)

let them know you don't care.

"Are you still on that?"
"No one loves you"

^ work for me


----------



## mdolszak (Dec 8, 2011)

Try not to take life too seriously.
Nobody makes it out alive, anyway.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 8, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Where is it happening?


 
In classrooms, when the teachers are out of the room.



Mudkip said:


> let them know you don't care.
> 
> "Are you still on that?"
> "No one loves you"
> ...


 
He's just like, "hat are you talking about. You are the one with no friends.


----------



## Mudkip (Dec 8, 2011)

If they really make you feel bad, then just breathe, and realize it doesn't matter.
Also, try to avoid them. If you can't, make sure someone who does care is around. There are still good people out there.


----------



## asportking (Dec 8, 2011)

Yea, who really cares what they say? In ten or twenty years, none of that will matter. And it only hurts you if you let it hurt you.


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

Just ignore those dumb****s. Don't let them bother you because they are just looking for attention in a negative way. When they say those things tell them to **** off and briefly explain that there is not thing wrong with being gay or effeminate but do it quickly because they are probably stupid and can't pay attention for long. If you want to, get your parents involved and realise there is nothing wrong with that. If they start throwing punches don't be a little *****, fight back.

But most importantly, don't let them get to you because it can lead to psychological problems later in life.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

You could also play along just to confuse/entertain them. They might think it's funny, or they'll get scared and stay away from you. It'll help them understand that you're not taking it harshly, and it'll help you lighten up, too. It's always good to learn how to take a joke (such as an insult) and just play along with it... or to make something into a joke if the bully is insulting you intentionally and actually means it, even though things like that should be said only as a joke and no more.

If they try to spread rumors instead when you play along with their insults, then oh well, it's no biggie; rumors aren't truth. If people ask, you can just proudly tell them the truth with a smile on your face. Simple as that. 

I used to be bullied a lot. I hated it. Drove me up the wall. To be honest, I did shed a lot tears, but in the end, it was all for the better. I finally figured out the problem was that I didn't know how to socialize properly. So I hung out with a group of nice, funny people (more specifically, a clique of theatre junkies), and I learned how to make people laugh by hanging out with them and observing what they said. After one year, I was doing a pretty good job, and I was a completely different person from who I used to be. I came out of my shell, and now I'm quite a light-hearted fellow, and I don't get insulted very easily. 

Long story short: If you can learn to make people laugh, I guarantee, you stand almost no chance of getting bullied. I actually wouldn't recommend fighting back. I'd just ignore them for now, and think of some ways to make the bullies laugh. It's surprisingly difficult for bullies to bully someone who can make them laugh like there's no tomorrow. 

BTW, if you're in middle school or high school right now, you'll LOVE going to college. That's where people generally aren't nearly as cruel anymore. People have grown up by then and lose reason to make enemies as a bully does. You could just wait it out till then, but for now, I'd keep practicing socialization, even if you think you practice it enough. Just keep practicing. Your goal is to make people laugh.

Keep your chin up, and try your best to stay light-hearted. 

I'm only suggesting you make them laugh because I remember when I was in middle school and tried to call out bullies for picking on me. The teacher told me that I was overreacting and that I should just calm down and deal with it. I hated that teacher for saying that, but it turns out, in many respects, she was right.

We can talk more if you PM me. Good luck!

EDIT: Also, inciting violence to get back at them is never a good idea. It will probably make you look like the aggressor. Don't go there. Please. PLEASE. Just don't.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2011)

Are they in your grade? Bullying doesn't happen much in my school, but when it does, it is almost never physical (unless done in between friends as roughhousing). The reason if comes out in my school is when someone is acting annoying, being a douchbag, picking fights with someone bigger than them, or randomly thinking they join a close circle of friends while talking and trolling them irl (difficult to explain, but it's kinda like doing something only a close friend will do to you, like tell a racist joke about their race (and laugh about it together), roughhouse with them over a small matter to be funny, or whatever, but with someone who you just met...

I go to an all boy school btw (catholic), and is very small (~35-45 people per grade, highschool). 

In my school, the best way to solve this is to just be nice to people you just met, don't say stupid stuff to be funny (like on the internet) to people you aren't friends with but trying to be with, don't act weird, and just be cool, like be normal. This is easy at my school because we all wear uniforms, so we base who's cool and who's not by their personality. At my school, you're only picked on if you made someone else angry, picks on the nice guys who never hurt anyone, and acts like a fool in public.



DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Y I finally figured out the problem was that I didn't know how to socialize properly. So I hung out with a group of nice, funny people (more specifically, a clique of theatre junkies), and I learned how to make people laugh by hanging out with them and observing what they said. After one year, I was doing a pretty good job, and I was a completely different person from who I used to be. I came out of my shell, and now I'm quite a light-hearted fellow, and I don't get insulted very easily.
> 
> Long story short: If you can learn to make people laugh, I guarantee, you stand almost no chance of getting bullied. I actually wouldn't recommend fighting back. I'd just ignore them for now, and think of some ways to make the bullies laugh. It's surprisingly difficult for bullies to bully someone who can make them laugh like there's no tomorrow.


 
This this this. 

That is key (socializing). Be open to conversations and just be happy and be confident. Don't try to be crazy and wild, maybe like bringing a bunch of cubes to show of or something, or being spontaneous, trying too hard to be the class clown, having crazy hair and trying too hard to be the class clown (8th grade memories coming back to me *shiver* ). In all of my 8th grade yearbook pics, I'm making funny faces, being to excited about class projects, and showing off my cubing science project while making a crazy face and thumbs up (oh god why). This caused me to be bullied by my teacher too (male), because I must have thought too much of myself, and always got too excited about math. He must have not found me very funny, and could tell I was trying to hard. 
My current problem is talking too fast though, I'm working on that. 

You're bullies are referring to you as "girl" and "gay". Do you have a feminine voice? Someone in my grade has a *very* feminine voice, and you'd think guys would say something about it, especially in an all boy catholic school, but they don't. He knows how to socialize and contribute to conversations, and he plays some sports too. He's nice to people and knows what to say and what not to say. People won't say anything if you're like that. He's friends with everybody, and even talks to a ton of girls from other schools.


----------



## Owen (Dec 8, 2011)

I never take verbal harassment too seriously. It's easy enough to ignore.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

Owen said:


> I never take verbal harassment too seriously. It's easy enough to ignore.



You know, it's that simple, yet at the same time, it isn't. It's a rather incredible little psychological predicament.


----------



## Cuberguy21 (Dec 8, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> Try not to take life too seriously.
> Nobody makes it out alive, anyway.


Nice... Nice


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had people bully me. If they do again though , I'm just going to fight back. I'm 6'5", which helps, not sure about you. Just stand up to them.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

So, basically, what I would say is, let a teacher, counselor, principal, or other administration member know the names of the kids. What they are doing. How it effects you. How long it has been going on for. And ask if they can be removed from the class. If they don't take immediate action, get your parents involved, and be persistent. If it's happening at lunch or at other times during the day, let the administration know this as well. Go to them with a friend or someone who has seen the abuse take place, just in case they need someone to confirm that what you are saying is legitimate. 

As far as other advice, I would say let your friends know that it is happening, and encourage them to tell administration or teachers if they see it happening.

I'm in Florida and we have anti-bullying laws and no-tolerance rules at the schools. Also, when I was in school, there were posters all over the school withe a number you could call to report bullying.

Fighting is absolutely NEVER an acceptable response to bullying. Consequences can include detention, suspension, expulsion, or even arrest (I have personally seen kids getting arrested for fighting in school).
Apart from this, administration will not be on your side or help you in any way. They will view you the same as the bully.



mdolszak said:


> Always remember that it could be worse...think about how lucky you are compared to the less fortunate.
> 
> And remember that it will get better. Everyone goes through tough phases of their lives, but they are only temporary.


This is the worst advice I've ever heard.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 8, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> Always remember that it could be worse...think about how lucky you are compared to the less fortunate.
> 
> And remember that it will get better. Everyone goes through tough phases of their lives, but they are only temporary.


 I don't think this is the right mindset for this. I also believe that a thousand papercuts hurt as much if not more than getting shot in the leg.



DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> You know, it's that simple, yet at the same time, it isn't. It's a rather incredible little psychological predicament.


 I couldn't agree anymore. 
Short story of these teachers I had


Spoiler



I never was really bullied by fellow students. The only person I ever felt bullied by was this teacher that I had in 8th grade. She would yell at everyone every day throughout the year, and the effects it had on me showed on my grades as the year progressed. I went from A-B student to C-D student. To this day she is the only person I have ever felt an anger at.

Alas there was another teacher I had in 5th grade that would assign me extra work because I was an "enrichment" student. She would make my due dates earlier, Keep me in for recess and would check my desk to see if it was organized ALL the time. ( if it wasn't she would dump it all out and make me clean it up) It got to the point where I was starting to show signs of depression. 
I got moved out of that class into another teacher that really loved what she was doing. She was probably one of my favorite teachers of all time.

Ms. Booth and Mrs."Battle" where those two teachers names.




I think that you should tell the teacher that these two kids are bullying you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> I've had people bully me. I'm 6'5"



Woah, is it verbal? I've seen this happen to some varsity sports players, but it's usually with their friends. Just name calling (in a kinda funny way) and stuff, maybe some pushing and shoving and fake beating up as a joke.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 8, 2011)

When I get made fun of verbally, I either ignore it, play along sarcastically and then come back with something that makes them shut up, agree with what they're saying to make them shut up, or just give them a rant on how they're immature and blah blah blah. I mostly just ignore it though.

Ignoring them and knowing in your mind that they're immature and you're better than them should give some mental satisfaction. xD


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

It's incredible how willing our cubing community is to help this kid. That warms my heart. 

It even makes me happier that people are willing to debate on how to deal with it effectively. Debating on how to deal with bullying will probably lead to results that are far better than the results of having the author of this thread try to sift through all the suggestions. It's not good to leave a kid bombarded with advice. He could easily end up taking the wrong advice. (I've done that before. It had consequences. Bad consequences.)



Jaycee said:


> Ignoring them and knowing in you're mind that they're immature and you're better than them should give some mental satisfaction. xD



I don't think a mental buff is such a good idea. In his situation, I feel like that would allow him to build himself up only to be broken down again, and the bigger the mental buff, the harder he'll fall.

But the other stuff you said aren't bad ideas at all. I might recommend some of those, but you'd still need to be careful with it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> It's incredible how willing our cubing community is to help this kid. That warms my heart.
> 
> It even makes me happier that people are willing to debate on how to deal with it effectively. Debating on how to deal with bullying will probably lead to results that are far better than the results of having the author of this thread try to sift through all the suggestions. It's not good to leave a kid bombarded with advice. He could easily end up taking the wrong advice. (I've done that before. It had consequences. Bad consequences.)



....what was the bad advice?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> ....what was the bad advice?


 
There were several pieces of advice from people who replied on this thread already that just didn't look like good ideas. Not saying everyone's ideas were bad. Just a few people's, like one or two. For example, aggression. That's never a good idea. I won't go into details about other bad ideas, but yeah.... aggression is DEFINITELY not a good idea.

EDIT: The post below is an example of something that is not a bad idea. In a few cases, like my own was, if the teacher is harsh, it might not work out so well, but in most other cases, that will probably work out well.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awe man you have no idea how many people think I'm gay...
I just put it off and think, "There not my friends, why would I care what they think?" 
Or it is one of those things where you think, "let them think that, I know I'm not."

Work with that, just put it off. Stick with the friends you have. Like what Cool Frog said,



Cool Frog said:


> I think that you should tell the teacher that these two kids are bullying you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, physical aggression, especially to verbal abuse, is a terrible idea. That means you started the fight, and they'll definitely fight back. The only time fighting back is ok in my eyes is when they do something like continually step on the heels of your shoes for a really long time while walking (longer than usual), grab the back of your neck with two finger, etc. That gives you and opportunity to elbow them in the gut.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 8, 2011)

oh my gosh I was just going to post about this myself...

so I have a paper route I do, and all the kids enjoy yelling at me constantly and calling me names... lately theyve been getting more and more bold.

It's not like Im physically afraid of them... cuz most of them are smaller than me, and I work out a good deal and am into boxing (actually I sparred with a TKD friend a little while ago and I accidentally broke his nose after two rounds... yeah... bloody just a little ) but they still just give me hell. Even though theyre smaller than me. (come on I didnt think I was THAT ugly)

Most of the time they do it to show off to their girl friends, and usually it has something to do with calling me gay... I kindof feel like teaching them a lesson, but I am afraid that I will get into serious trouble if I do. 

What should I do? I usually ignore them, but this has been getting worse and worse, and I dont know how much more I can stand.... >.< I dont want to hurt any one really... but yeah. hmm... Im on the same page as the OP. Getting teased and bullied stinks.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 8, 2011)

Owen said:


> I never take verbal harassment too seriously. It's easy enough to ignore.


 
If you think it's "easy enough to ignore," you obviously haven't been seriously verbally harassed.


----------



## Raiz (Dec 8, 2011)

i was taught and raised to stand up for myself. to not give a flyin fudge what anyone said or told me. you gotta be like that man. and im being serious. i dont know ou but man you better get a backbone and stand up for yourself because no one else will. even if they threaten you or hurt you it dosent matter. im not trying to bring you down or anything but lift your spirit up, help you learn something valubale in life that will help you for your whole life.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 8, 2011)

I accidentally bullied someone recently and felt really really bad about it 
I suggest getting into some form of martial arts though, even if you don't need or want to use it against the bully.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> oh my gosh I was just going to post about this myself...
> 
> so I have a paper route I do, and all the kids enjoy yelling at me constantly and calling me names... lately theyve been getting more and more bold.
> 
> ...


I think with any sort of work-related harassment, it's best to first speak with your boss/manager. Because taking action into your own hands could result in termination, if it doesn't agree with company policy. 
So after hearing what your manager has to say, I would then approach the problem in the most logical and ethical way. I'm not completely sure what that is at the moment, though.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 8, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> oh my gosh I was just going to post about this myself...
> 
> so I have a paper route I do, and all the kids enjoy yelling at me constantly and calling me names... lately theyve been getting more and more bold.
> 
> ...


 
This might be an interesting idea.

While they are gloating to their girlfriends. Challenge them to a few rounds in a boxing match?

Assuming you have the proper equipment.


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Awe man you have no idea how many people think I'm gay...
> I just put it off and think, "There not my friends, why would I care what they think?"
> Or it is one of those things where you think, "let them think that, I know I'm not."
> 
> Work with that, just put it off. Stick with the friends you have. Like what Cool Frog said,


 
Oh my god I get called gay often at school by both friends and random people who only know me as the cube guy. Just because I dress in a metrosexual manner does not mean I am gay. It gets annoying sometimes. 

I am somewhat bicurious and only two friends(now three if he reads this) that would actually give me crap for it. I just don't get why people really give a damn about sexual orientation. If its against you religion I don't give a crap that I am going to "hell". It's my choice and it's not like I am saying stuff like, "Look that stupid hetero ****! What a freak!". 

I have also noticed that the "nerds" and the "jocks" will give loads of bull about something that is different, but the "hipsters" and "emo's" are completely fine with it and even support it. 

Homophobes suck.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> Oh my god I get called gay often at school by both friends and random people who only know me as the cube guy. Just because I dress in a metrosexual manner does not mean I am gay. It gets annoying sometimes.
> 
> I am somewhat bicurious and only two friends(now three if he reads this) that would actually give me crap for it. I just don't get why people really give a damn about sexual orientation. If its against you religion I don't give a crap that I am going to "hell". It's my choice and it's not like I am saying stuff like, "Look that stupid hetero ****! What a freak!".
> 
> ...


 
When you get to college, everything sort of blends together. Cliques don't work out so well anymore. 

Judging by the way you respond to this issue, I'd just like to say that I can't wait for you to get to college. Everything will change. For better or for worse? Not so sure; that's for you to decide. But things will definitely change because people grow up. I think you will like college. A lot. 

Unless you're already in college. Then I'd have to say, dag, you go to a very interesting college...



zmikecuber said:


> Most of the time they do it to show off to their girl friends, and usually it has something to do with calling me gay... I kindof feel like teaching them a lesson, but I am afraid that I will get into serious trouble if I do.
> 
> What should I do? I usually ignore them, but this has been getting worse and worse, and I dont know how much more I can stand.... >.< I dont want to hurt any one really... but yeah. hmm... Im on the same page as the OP. Getting teased and bullied stinks.



Once I read the part about them doing it to show off to their girlfriends, I couldn't help but laugh. If I were in your position, I might actually be able to ignore it merely because I'd be sittin' there thinkin', WEAAAKK. I mean, come on, bullying to show off to your girlfriend? Are you friggin' serious? lolawlol. 

Believe me, I definitely empathize with your position, but I just can't get over the fact that they're doing it to show off to their girlfriends. I just can't stop laughing. How much more pathetic can you get? I bet their girlfriends are laughing at them too. I'd be laughing at them if I were in their shoes. 

Those bullies sound more like tools than bullies.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 8, 2011)

jus tell them to stop and if they don't tell your parents


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2011)

All the advice given so far has been crap. Whenever you get talks at school they tell you stupid things like "bullies are just jealous" "say stop bullying me". That doesn't work. Either fight back (even if you know you'll lose) and if it's verbal abuse, are you seriously bothered by that? Stop caring what they say. It only lasts whilst you respond in stupid ways, or take offense ie: cry. If you don't cry, or run away, they will stop. It'll take time.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> All the advice given so far has been crap. Whenever you get talks at school they tell you stupid things like "bullies are just jealous" "say stop bullying me". That doesn't work. Either fight back (even if you know you'll lose) and if it's verbal abuse, are you seriously bothered by that? Stop caring what they say. It only lasts whilst you respond in stupid ways, or take offense ie: cry. If you don't cry, or run away, they will stop. It'll take time.


 
"All the advice given so far has been crap."

Well, look who's talkin'. 

I already said this earlier from an empathizing standpoint. Ignoring what they say really is that simple, EXCEPT IT ISN'T. And from personal experience, trying to help someone in such a harsh manner as you have done does not help their situation. Whenever I was bullied and got advice like yours, I only felt weaker. I'm sure it doesn't help anybody else who's bullied. I've never seen it help anybody who's bullied. 

Get some psychological understanding of the situation before you try to force somebody to toughen up. Things like this don't work that way, pal.


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2011)

Violence is never ok. And it is actually very easy to completely ignore the bullying. I mean, stop caring what other people think about you and your life will be 10000000000x easier forever.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Dec 8, 2011)

Dene said:


> Violence is never ok. And it is actually very easy to completely ignore the bullying. I mean, stop caring what other people think about you and your life will be 10000000000x easier forever.


 
I totally agree with this. It is easy... except it's not.

Basically, what I'm trying to say is that it often takes some time for the victim to realize that it's not as hard as it sounds. Or at least that's how things went for me. I went many years thinking that I could never make it all go away... and then one day, I just kind of let it go, and that was the end of it. And I thought, "Snap, it was that easy? Why didn't I try this earlier earlier?" Never had a bullying problem since.


----------



## ianography (Dec 8, 2011)

"Life is but a game, and let me tell you, you _suck_ at it."

-Ian Bourn

Believe it or not, this actually worked.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 8, 2011)

whoah whoah whoah

ok I seriously do not care what people think of me. it just gets annoying being harassed day after day, while Im biking around with 30 lbs of papers (seriously 30 lbs.. it leaves red marks in my shoulders sometimes), and I have these spoiled little white kids yelling at me like theyre such tough stuff. sometimes its comical, but it depends on my mood.

and yes, they were "showing off" to their girlfriends who found it incredibly funny... and I guess I kindof found it funny too, but it gets annoying.

oh and it gets really bad when their girl friends yell at me too. no Im not kidding. its like kids of all ages and from both genders just enjoy yelling at me for some reason. lol I cannot figure out why.

and yeah, I guess I just feel like "teaching them a lesson" but if I hurt someone I could be in huge trouble...


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 8, 2011)

There's a simple answer to that problem (at least for me). Home schooling. Since I started "learning" at home, my grades went up, times (on Rubik's cube obviously) went down and I started feeling better. Or at least stopped feeling worse because of bullying. This year I actually have to again go to school (for "computer science" lessons), but only twice a week (not always) and only for one hour. I also go with my grandmother, that prevents anyone but the teachers to get closer to me.
And for fighting... I started fighting bullies when I was about 12-13. And I've got to admit that it helped, but only with the one I was fighting with. I have some rage problems so when I fight, I'd probably fight 'till a KO (mine or his), so I couldn't go anywhere but school, where were people who could stop us.
Ps.: I searched word "home" in this thread to check if somebody already talked about this idea.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 8, 2011)

They'll just keep doing it if they know it's making you feel bad, that's why they enjoy doing it. Either ignore them and act like you simply don't give a crap what they say or do or do something about it. 
Some chav in my middle school used to call me all sorts of names. I ignored him for a while but then he started again. When the right opportunity came i managed to push him off a small hill and he broke his leg. I told him I'd do something a lot worse if he carried on. Of course I wouldn't but he didn't know that and he learned his lesson the hard way. I don't advise this though I'm just slightly mad when I get angry.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 8, 2011)

Ezy Ryder said:


> There's a simple answer to that problem (at least for me). Home schooling. Since I started "learning" at home, my grades went up, times (on Rubik's cube obviously) went down and I started feeling better. Or at least stopped feeling worse because of bullying. This year I actually have to again go to school (for "computer science" lessons), but only twice a week (not always) and only for one hour. I also go with my grandmother, that prevents anyone but the teachers to get closer to me.
> And for fighting... I started fighting bullies when I was about 12-13. And I've got to admit that it helped, but only with the one I was fighting with. I have some rage problems so when I fight, I'd probably fight 'till a KO (mine or his), so I couldn't go anywhere but school, where were people who could stop us.
> Ps.: I searched word "home" in this thread to check if somebody already talked about this idea.


 
hey Im homeschooled! Ive seen other people on here who are too.


----------



## radmin (Dec 8, 2011)

My advice would be to talk to your Psychiatrist about it. They, in theory, should be able to give you the "best" advice because they, in theory, should know you, and how this situation is effecting you, better than we do. 

It seems like the advice from this thread falls into one of three categories, ignore it, run from it, take a stand. I feel like none of us have enough details to give the best possible advice.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 8, 2011)

i was gunna make this thread but thought some people might find it offensive(dunno how but what ever)I've been bullied for the last let me see.....12 years? and i've told people and it stopped for about a week everytime...i still get bullied but they only do it when they im not gunna turn around and hit them cause they're pussys and thats what bullys are...P.U.S.S.Y.'.S


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been bullied ever since the third grade and I'm in the seventh grade now. It is REALLY, REALLY ANNOYING, but just calm down, ignore them, if it persists, then just go tell a teacher. I get bullied because I pray before lunch(A person got suspended for making fun of me because I did this), I am overweight, I cube, I am a nerd, and even because i watch anime. The last one i find really weird, but people still make fun of me for it. A lot of the time I let people ruin my day, when really, its my choice to decide if my day is ruined or not.<-- That is what I base my entire school day off of. So people make fun of you, so what? In like 20 years, you'll probably be more successful in life than that bully. In my 4 years of being bullied, I've manned up and just ignore it now. Most times, they're just making fun of me , and I just go "cool story, bro" and walk away.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 8, 2011)

tell em hate is easy
love takes courage


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 8, 2011)

I was homeschooled up until 7th grade, and I was bullied a lot more when I was homeschooled than when I was in an actual school.


----------



## riffz (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't recommend fighting them. Doing so is an indication that they really are getting to you. You don't need to stoop to their level of stupidity and unjustified hate. Ignore them. You're better than them simply because you understand that respecting other people is important. However, if they are physically harassing you then kick their ass if you think you can or seek help. There's nothing wrong with going to someone you trust when you're backed into a corner. They'll probably verbally abuse you even more afterward, but **** em.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have said this before.
Get physical but only if neccessary(ie. they start it first)other than that ignore it if its verbal.
This will take some time but it will be worth it.
This year in school there was a kid who constantly walked up to me and called me a (little bi*ch) after a while i went with it or ignored it
If he said it i would say something like "only a little one" or i wouldnt say a thing and after awhile he just stopped
Granted he stopped quite recently and it started about 2 weeks into school so...about a semester to get him to stop, and it almost got physical
If it does get physical i would recommend you either A) fight back or B) take the beating like a man and continue living your life as you had before


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 9, 2011)

Sarcastically agree with them. Works for me.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2011)

If bullying is really troubling you, seek proper help.


----------

